# Database Discussions > IBM DB2 >  How to determine RAID-5 stripe size

## jespejo

Is there any guideline how to determine the best stripe size for a RAID-5 disk array for DB2 UDB V8.1 database implementation?

I believe the available stripe sizes varies from 4K, 8K, 16K, 32K etc but which one should I use and why.

Your input would be highly appreciated.


Jonathan

----------

